# WGT Online Golf - Matchplay Championship



## Big D 88 (Jan 13, 2014)

As per post #199 http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?62818-WGT-online-golf-game/page20

Deadline is Wednesday 15th @ 8pm

So far entered:

*GeoffOgilvy (me)
Rooter
Adam6177*


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 13, 2014)

random reply so I'm subscribed.


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm up for it.Will there be handicaps involved?


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 13, 2014)

hoop67 said:



			I'm up for it.Will there be handicaps involved?
		
Click to expand...

Handicaps on WGT are based on your 'status' i.e Tour Pro, Legend etc

Your 'status' then dictates which tee box you play from, so that in itself is the handicapping solution on WGT


----------



## fundy (Jan 13, 2014)

yeah im in


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 13, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			Handicaps on WGT are based on your 'status' i.e Tour Pro, Legend etc

Your 'status' then dictates which tee box you play from, so that in itself is the handicapping solution on WGT
		
Click to expand...

:thup:  better go get some more practice in then seeing as you beat me when not at your best.:swing:


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 13, 2014)

hoop67 said:



			:thup:  better go get some more practice in then seeing as you beat me when not at your best.:swing:
		
Click to expand...

Was a good game nevertheless


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 13, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			Was a good game nevertheless
		
Click to expand...

Yeah.Now i see where i need to be to compete.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## BFL (Jan 13, 2014)

Count me in please


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 13, 2014)

So far entered:

GeoffOgilvy (me)
Rooter
Adam6177 
Fundy
Hoop67
GIBBO
BFL


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 13, 2014)

GeoffOgilvy (me)
 Rooter
 Adam6177 
 Fundy
 Hoop67
 GIBBO
 BFL 
Paperboy (SlipperMKIII)

Can there be a plate comp, just in case I lose in the first round


----------



## Siren (Jan 13, 2014)

im up for it

Siren1927


----------



## louise_a (Jan 13, 2014)

Add me too please,  Louise3putt


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 13, 2014)

GeoffOgilvy (me)
 Rooter
 Adam6177 
 Fundy
 Hoop67
 GIBBO
 BFL 
Paperboy (SlipperMKIII)
Siren1927
louise3putt


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah thorw me in too.


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 14, 2014)

]GeoffOgilvy (me)
 Rooter
 Adam6177 
 Fundy
 Hoop67
 GIBBO
 BFL 
Paperboy (SlipperMKIII)
Siren1927
Louise3putt
andy808


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 16, 2014)

Right guys,

The final number was 11 for our Matchplay Championship.

In order to have a seeding and make it fair on who got byes etc, i decided to have a qualifier

This is based at Kiawah, where all the match play events will take place.

So the top 8 qualifiers advance to the Matchplay, seeded by their final placing on the qualifier round

Only the 11 players who put their name forward will be able to advance to the Matchplay

48 hours to play your qualifier

Goodluck all,


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 16, 2014)

Set the benchmark for everyone with a -1 round. 
Wish I could get the hang of standard greens again, so many putts coming up just short.


----------



## fundy (Jan 16, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			Right guys,

The final number was 11 for our Matchplay Championship.

In order to have a seeding and make it fair on who got byes etc, i decided to have a qualifier

This is based at Kiawah, where all the match play events will take place.

So the top 8 qualifiers advance to the Matchplay, seeded by their final placing on the qualifier round

Only the 11 players who put their name forward will be able to advance to the Matchplay

48 hours to play your qualifier

Goodluck all,
		
Click to expand...

Why not do it that the first 5 get byes to the last 8 and the other 6 play a preliminary round so that everyone gets to play one matchplay round?


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 16, 2014)

felt like it was the kind of round I should have torn it up, but some tricky holes there finishing with a -3 69.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 16, 2014)

No joke, i should have been -14. I counted 14 par putts from under 1.5ft... so frustrating!!!!


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 16, 2014)

lol those slow greens were an absolute killer!


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 16, 2014)

fundy said:



			Why not do it that the first 5 get byes to the last 8 and the other 6 play a preliminary round so that everyone gets to play one matchplay round?
		
Click to expand...

At the end of the day its only a bit of fun so i am hapy for that to be the way it runs

I trust everyone is OK with this


----------



## Rooter (Jan 16, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			At the end of the day its only a bit of fun so i am hapy for that to be the way it runs

I trust everyone is OK with this
		
Click to expand...

Yeh fine, good shout by fundy


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ive come to the conclusion i only play well when ive got a PP alongside me

constantly in the 60s usually, and as soon as i go out alone for that qualifier it took me 3 birdies on 16,17,18 to get back to level!! LOL

Think ill be in the prelims!


----------



## BFL (Jan 16, 2014)

Had 1 of my best rounds at -2. Happy days


----------



## louise_a (Jan 16, 2014)

by far my best round, even though I was 6 over, went into the water on 17 and 3 putted a few.  struggled with short chips too.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 16, 2014)

absolute toilet, the amount of putts I left short or birdie putts missed grrr.

Thats me out


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 16, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			absolute toilet, the amount of putts I left short or birdie putts missed grrr.

Thats me out 

Click to expand...

Not @ all GIBBO

Check out Fundy's suggestion earlier in the thread

The top 5 in qualifier will get a bye, with the remaining 6 playing each other for the 3 remaining QF spots


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 16, 2014)

kk, I will be ok then as my ping rapture driver goes miles thus intimidating the opposition


----------



## Siren (Jan 16, 2014)

I dont mind going into the prelims, I may be struggling to get the game played tonight anyway.

Trying to get HID to agree to at least let me try the Titleist 714 in my custom fit session tomorrow.


----------



## BFL (Jan 16, 2014)

Does anyone else have swing speed glitches? Its costing me around 3 shots a round on average.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 16, 2014)

BFL said:



			Does anyone else have swing speed glitches? Its costing me around 3 shots a round on average.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, often. internet connection does it, often i have to retsart the browser, if you see it start to glitch, just dont pull the trigger. reset and start again.

PS. i got annoyed with my budget clubs, so have just upgraded! BOOOOOOM!!!


----------



## louise_a (Jan 16, 2014)

The part that really gets me is chipping, I only just missed the line with a chip and the ball only went 1 yard, the next shot I missed the line by quite a bit more and the ball went ok.


----------



## Siren (Jan 16, 2014)

louise_a said:



			The part that really gets me is chipping, I only just missed the line with a chip and the ball only went 1 yard, the next shot I missed the line by quite a bit more and the ball went ok.
		
Click to expand...

6-15 yards use the flop shot.... Works wonders  Full backspin and hit the left hand side of power gauge for it to go straight.


----------



## BFL (Jan 16, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Yes, often. internet connection does it, often i have to retsart the browser, if you see it start to glitch, just dont pull the trigger. reset and start again.

PS. i got annoyed with my budget clubs, so have just upgraded! BOOOOOOM!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I let it run through to reset it but it gets me sometimes and I press it as it glitches, causing me to end up in the rough somewhere lol


----------



## louise_a (Jan 16, 2014)

Siren said:



			6-15 yards use the flop shot.... Works wonders  Full backspin and hit the left hand side of power gauge for it to go straight.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks, nice tip.


----------



## fundy (Jan 16, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			kk, I will be ok then as my ping rapture driver goes miles thus intimidating the opposition 

Click to expand...

didnt get picked for the GM Forum virtul TM custom fit then lol


----------



## Siren (Jan 16, 2014)

Put me on the prelim list guys I dont have the time to do 18 holes im afraid


----------



## fundy (Jan 16, 2014)

Just starting my inebriated attempt, expect to be in the prelims (great idea who ever thought of it lol)


----------



## fundy (Jan 16, 2014)

alcohol wins, 74 not gonna be enough and Im into the prelims


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 16, 2014)

anyone fancy a bash around  now?


----------



## fundy (Jan 16, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			anyone fancy a bash around  now?
		
Click to expand...

go on then


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 16, 2014)

fundy said:



			go on then
		
Click to expand...

will challenge u if your still on, will be about 10/.15 mins


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 16, 2014)

invite sent


----------



## fundy (Jan 16, 2014)

seems drunk the best approach to this game lol, gg Big D


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 17, 2014)

fundy said:



			seems drunk the best approach to this game lol, gg Big D 

Click to expand...

Well played dude

Worst ive ever played...


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 17, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			Well played dude

Worst ive ever played...
		
Click to expand...

Should have kept that hame for me Big D


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 17, 2014)

Just posted a 75 to seal my place in the knock out stage.Birdies at 16 and 17 were huge
http://www.wgt.com/gameclient.aspx?view=showReplay&JSON=%257B%2522GUID%2522%253A%252258b1000e-e150-4824-9aeb-a2b6010adfbb%2522%252C%2522Brand%2522%253A%2522%2522%257D
Thought it was going in!!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 17, 2014)

hoop67 said:



			Just posted a 75 to seal my place in the knock out stage.Birdies at 16 and 17 were huge
http://www.wgt.com/gameclient.aspx?view=showReplay&JSON=%257B%2522GUID%2522%253A%252258b1000e-e150-4824-9aeb-a2b6010adfbb%2522%252C%2522Brand%2522%253A%2522%2522%257D
Thought it was going in!!
		
Click to expand...

I would have made you putt that out in matchplay....


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 17, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I would have made you putt that out in matchplay....
		
Click to expand...

And would probably miss it!!!!


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 17, 2014)

If anyone wants a game tonight I'll be on!!  Just doing the 9 hole comp quickly.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 17, 2014)

I'll have a go but I am not great.


----------



## Siren (Jan 17, 2014)

Played utter rubbish. Lost 2 balls had a triple and a double but got it back to + 3, could not make a putt ended up with a 75


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 18, 2014)

Not sure whats up..my laptop seems to be running just as fast as normal yet the game is jumpy and keeps becoming unresponsive

just went round kiawah in +12 so if thats the way its going to be from now on i wont be putting up much of a challenge in the Matchplay


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 18, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			Not sure whats up..my laptop seems to be running just as fast as normal yet the game is jumpy and keeps becoming unresponsive

just went round kiawah in +12 so if thats the way its going to be from now on i wont be putting up much of a challenge in the Matchplay
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to my world mate


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 19, 2014)

*PRELIMS*

Fundy (6) v SLipperMK (11)
Siren1927 (7) v Louise3Putt (10)
Hoop67 (8) v GIBOO (9)

*To be played by Wednesday 22nd 5pm*
On Kiawah Island, 18 holes Challenge MatchPlay


Seedings below for those in QF

Adam6177 (1)
BFL (2)
Andy808 (3)
GeoffOgilvy (4)
Rooter (5)

GOODLUCK!


----------



## Sharktooth (Jan 19, 2014)

Siren said:



			Played utter rubbish. Lost 2 balls had a triple and a double but got it back to + 3, could not make a putt ended up with a 75
		
Click to expand...

My putting is all over the shop in this flipping game...


----------



## louise_a (Jan 19, 2014)

Siren said:



			Played utter rubbish. Lost 2 balls had a triple and a double but got it back to + 3, could not make a putt ended up with a 75
		
Click to expand...

It will still be good enough to beat me in the knockout (probably)


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 19, 2014)

bring it on hoop 

let me know when you want to play.


----------



## Siren (Jan 19, 2014)

louise_a said:



			It will still be good enough to beat me in the knockout (probably)
		
Click to expand...

Not if I keep driving it OOB lol.

When do you want to play ?


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2014)

LEt us know when suits you slipper, be around most of the time bar Tuesday before the deadline


----------



## louise_a (Jan 19, 2014)

Siren said:



			Not if I keep driving it OOB lol.

When do you want to play ?
		
Click to expand...

Whenever you want, I am pretty flexible.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 19, 2014)

fundy said:



			LEt us know when suits you slipper, be around most of the time bar Tuesday before the deadline
		
Click to expand...

I can play now if your still on.


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			I can play now if your still on.
		
Click to expand...

GG mate, was fun.

For the records I snuck through 3&1 in a close match


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 19, 2014)

I lost to Fundy 3 and 1. He certainly can putt  :cheers:


----------



## Siren (Jan 19, 2014)

louise_a said:



			Whenever you want, I am pretty flexible.
		
Click to expand...


Im online now if you are?


----------



## Siren (Jan 19, 2014)

Siren said:



			Im online now if you are?
		
Click to expand...

Ive added you as a friend, I should be around 10pm or tomorrow evening if that suits you


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 20, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			bring it on hoop 

let me know when you want to play.
		
Click to expand...

How does 7pm sound?


----------



## louise_a (Jan 20, 2014)

Siren,  missed your post last night but I will be on this evening.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 20, 2014)

hoop67 said:



			How does 7pm sound?
		
Click to expand...

7.30 is better? got to sort dinner ets out atm


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 20, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			7.30 is better? got to sort dinner ets out atm
		
Click to expand...

no probs mate


----------



## Siren (Jan 20, 2014)

louise_a said:



			Siren,  missed your post last night but I will be on this evening.
		
Click to expand...

Any idea what time?


----------



## louise_a (Jan 20, 2014)

FRaid I didn't put up much of a fight, Siren won 7&5, he played well.


----------



## Siren (Jan 20, 2014)

louise_a said:



			FRaid I didn't put up much of a fight, Siren won 7&5, he played well.
		
Click to expand...

Very good game I enjoyed it.

If ever you want another just give me a shout.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 20, 2014)

thats me out, 4 down to hoop, he was very steady and I was pants


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 20, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			thats me out, 4 down to hoop, he was very steady and I was pants 

Click to expand...

Enjoyed the game mate.Play again soon.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 20, 2014)

Im up for a game if any takers


----------



## louise_a (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll have a game with you f you are still looking.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 20, 2014)

trying to invite you but it says no friends on line


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 20, 2014)

great, give me 15 mins, just l
Kicking a german lads backside


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 20, 2014)

you have to accept the friend invite


----------



## louise_a (Jan 20, 2014)

have accepted friend request


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 20, 2014)

ok its prob because im currently playing in this other match, 10 mins max


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 21, 2014)

*QUARTER FINALS*

Match 1 - Adam6177 (1) v Hoop67 (8)
Match 2 - Geoff Ogilvy (4) v Rooter (5)
Match 3 - BFL (2) v Siren1927 (7)
Match 4 - Andy808 (3) v Fundy (6)

*SEMI FINALS*

Match 5 - Winner of M1 v Winner of M2 _(TBC)_
Match 6 - Winner of M3 v Winner of M4 _(TBC)_

*FINAL*

Match 7 - Winner of M5 v Winner of M6 (_TBC)_


Ties again at Kiawah, 18 holes Ranked Matchplay, QF's to be played by *Friday 24th Jan*
Goodluck all


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 21, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



*QUARTER FINALS*

Match 1 - Adam6177 (1) v Hoop67 (8)

Ties again at Kiawah, 18 holes Ranked Matchplay, QF's to be played by *Friday 24th Jan*
Goodluck all
		
Click to expand...

What time of day is good for your mate?


----------



## fundy (Jan 21, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



*QUARTER FINALS*

Match 1 - Adam6177 (1) v Hoop67 (8)
Match 2 - Geoff Ogilvy (4) v Rooter (5)
Match 3 - BFL (2) v Siren1927 (7)
*Match 4 - Andy808 (3) v Fundy (6)*

*SEMI FINALS*

Match 5 - Winner of M1 v Winner of M2 _(TBC)_
Match 6 - Winner of M3 v Winner of M4 _(TBC)_

*FINAL*

Match 7 - Winner of M5 v Winner of M6 (_TBC)_


Ties again at Kiawah, 18 holes Ranked Matchplay, QF's to be played by *Friday 24th Jan*
Goodluck all
		
Click to expand...

Not about for the rest of today but should be about pretty much any other time to suit


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 21, 2014)

fundy said:



			Not about for the rest of today but should be about pretty much any other time to suit
		
Click to expand...


Start my new job tomorrow morning so some time about 7:30 tomorrow evening (Wednesday) if your good with that time?


----------



## fundy (Jan 21, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Start my new job tomorrow morning so some time about 7:30 tomorrow evening (Wednesday) if your good with that time?
		
Click to expand...

yep should be fine, gl with the job


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 21, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			What time of day is good for your mate?
		
Click to expand...

Whenever the course is in total darkness.Might stand half a chance then 
Am on tonight about 7.30pm if that suits? if not yer oot


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 21, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



*QUARTER FINALS*

Match 1 - Adam6177 (1) v Hoop67 (8)
*Match 2 - Geoff Ogilvy (4) v Rooter (5)*
Match 3 - BFL (2) v Siren1927 (7)
Match 4 - Andy808 (3) v Fundy (6)

*SEMI FINALS*

Match 5 - Winner of M1 v Winner of M2 _(TBC)_
Match 6 - Winner of M3 v Winner of M4 _(TBC)_

*FINAL*

Match 7 - Winner of M5 v Winner of M6 (_TBC)_


Ties again at Kiawah, 18 holes Ranked Matchplay, QF's to be played by *Friday 24th Jan*
Goodluck all
		
Click to expand...

Mr ROOTS

What time best suits your good self?


----------



## Siren (Jan 21, 2014)

Match 3 - BFL (2) v Siren1927 (7)

Thursday is the only day im available mate, sorry but working nights tomorrow and friday. If you cant make that then I am available saturday evening.


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 21, 2014)

fundy said:



			yep should be fine, gl with the job 

Click to expand...


thanks mate. It's only being a labourer but it's a job and only out of work for 10 days so all is good.


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 22, 2014)

hoop67 said:



			Whenever the course is in total darkness.Might stand half a chance then 
Am on tonight about 7.30pm if that suits? if not yer oot

Click to expand...

hmm interesting as I normally only play during the day when I'm at work....I tried playing on the Mrs laptop at home once....it wasn't pretty.  Could we make it 8:30?  I ask as I put my little un to bed at 7pm and then finally get to sit down and have dinner after that.


----------



## BFL (Jan 22, 2014)

Siren said:



			Match 3 - BFL (2) v Siren1927 (7)

Thursday is the only day im available mate, sorry but working nights tomorrow and friday. If you cant make that then I am available saturday evening.
		
Click to expand...

Any time thursday is good with me mate. Give me a shout and ill make sure im online


----------



## Rooter (Jan 22, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			Mr ROOTS

What time best suits your good self?
		
Click to expand...

U about today?


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 22, 2014)

Rooter said:



			U about today?
		
Click to expand...

Now?


----------



## Rooter (Jan 22, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			Now?
		
Click to expand...

Ready when u are


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 22, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Ready when u are
		
Click to expand...

Just playing my friend, warm up round

Wont be long


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 22, 2014)

Great game Rooter

Cant believe i was 3dwn with 6 to play to get it back to level on 18, you played a cracking approach

Rooter wins 1UP


----------



## Rooter (Jan 22, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			Great game Rooter

Cant believe i was 3dwn with 6 to play to get it back to level on 18, you played a cracking approach

Rooter wins 1UP
		
Click to expand...

Just! my arse was twitching on the 18th! well done to pull it back! my putter saved me a good few time today!! Great game, bring on the semi finals!!(ps. can we have the semi at St Andrews?!)


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 22, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			hmm interesting as I normally only play during the day when I'm at work....I tried playing on the Mrs laptop at home once....it wasn't pretty.  Could we make it 8:30?  I ask as I put my little un to bed at 7pm and then finally get to sit down and have dinner after that.
		
Click to expand...

Am home early today so if you get in touch either here or WGT we can get it over with?


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 22, 2014)

hoop67 said:



			Am home early today so if you get in touch either here or WGT we can get it over with?
		
Click to expand...

Now?


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 22, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Now?
		
Click to expand...

Well played mate.Really enjoyed the game.Glad i gave you a wee challenge

Adam6177 goes through 3 up


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 22, 2014)

hoop67 just gave me a cracking match....I went from 4 up to only being 1 up before finishing 3 up at the end.  Really pushed me hard all the way.


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 22, 2014)

hoop67 said:



			Well played mate.Really enjoyed the game.Glad i gave you a wee challenge

Adam6177 goes through 3 up
		
Click to expand...

you really had me worried mate....cant believe you've only been playing 3 weeks.  hats off to you.


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 22, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			you really had me worried mate....cant believe you've only been playing 3 weeks.  hats off to you.
		
Click to expand...

Did i say 3 weeks?? lol thanks mate.Go on a win it now


----------



## Rooter (Jan 22, 2014)

hoop67 said:



			Go on a win it now

Click to expand...

He has me in the way!! Bring it on Adam!!


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 22, 2014)

Rooter said:



			He has me in the way!! Bring it on Adam!!
		
Click to expand...

Bring it on Bandit ne:


----------



## Rooter (Jan 22, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Bring it on Bandit ne:
		
Click to expand...

Master if you please...

Stats round up:

Adam, level 47 Tour Pro
Longest Drive - 303yrd
FIR- 86.77%
GIR - 72.22%
Longest Putt - 33ft
Ave PPR - 24.94

Rooter: Level 63 Master 
Longest Drive - 336yrd
FIR- 76.51%
GIR - 62.96%
Longest Putt - 76ft
Ave PPR - 24.78


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 22, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Master if you please...

Stats round up:

Adam, level 47 Tour Pro
Longest Drive - 303yrd
FIR- 86.77%
GIR - 72.22%
Longest Putt - 33ft
Ave PPR - 24.94

Rooter: Level 63 Master 
Longest Drive - 336yrd
FIR- 76.51%
GIR - 62.96%
Longest Putt - 76ft
Ave PPR - 24.78
		
Click to expand...

I shall refer to you as Yoda from now onwards!  Looking forward to the semi.....














just not at St Andrews


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 22, 2014)

Friend request sent Fundy so ready when you are.


----------



## fundy (Jan 22, 2014)

better man wins, wp Andy. Tried to drag him down to my level but to no avail


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 22, 2014)

fundy said:



			better man wins, wp Andy. Tried to drag him down to my level but to no avail
		
Click to expand...

Not yet.


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 22, 2014)

Good game thank you Fundy it was fun.


----------



## Siren (Jan 23, 2014)

BFL said:



			Any time thursday is good with me mate. Give me a shout and ill make sure im online
		
Click to expand...

7.15/30 okay mate ?


----------



## Siren (Jan 23, 2014)

Siren said:



			7.15/30 okay mate ?
		
Click to expand...

10pm ok?


----------



## BFL (Jan 23, 2014)

Siren said:



			10pm ok?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry just seen this mate. Will try and get on at 10 mate


----------



## Siren (Jan 23, 2014)

BFL said:



			Sorry just seen this mate. Will try and get on at 10 mate
		
Click to expand...

If your about I can play in the next 10 mins otherwise be 10 for me


----------



## BFL (Jan 23, 2014)

Siren said:



			If your about I can play in the next 10 mins otherwise be 10 for me
		
Click to expand...

Sorry cant atm as sorting my son out so will be 10


----------



## Siren (Jan 23, 2014)

BFL said:



			Sorry cant atm as sorting my son out so will be 10
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate, see you at ten.

Get some beer or wine inside you to make it a fair game lol


----------



## Siren (Jan 23, 2014)

Managed to get through 3 up

Possibly the best game of matchplay ive ever had on WGT Birdies = half.... insane game.

Any chance of a different course for the next round? I bloody hate Kiawah lol


----------



## BFL (Jan 23, 2014)

Siren said:



			Managed to get through 3 up

Possibly the best game of matchplay ive ever had on WGT Birdies = half.... insane game.

Any chance of a different course for the next round? I bloody hate Kiawah lol
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the game mate. Enjoyed it


----------



## Siren (Jan 23, 2014)

If you ever want another game mate just give me a shout, really enjoyed your company.


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 24, 2014)

So the semis are

Siren vs Andy
rooter vs Adam

I don't mind which course... just not too much wind and not slow greens!


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 24, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			So the semis are

Siren vs Andy
rooter vs Adam

I don't mind which course... just not too much wind and not slow greens!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for sorting that mate

Was just about to pick this up today

Goodluck Semi finalists


----------



## Rooter (Jan 24, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			Cheers for sorting that mate

Was just about to pick this up today

Goodluck Semi finalists
		
Click to expand...

As you sorted it, and are out now (sorry, had to bring that up!) why dont you pick the course for the semi and the finals?


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 24, 2014)

Siren I'm available all evening when we find out which course or if it's staying as our choice.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rooter said:



			As you sorted it, and are out now (sorry, had to bring that up!) why dont you pick the course for the semi and the finals?
		
Click to expand...

Haha thanks for pointing it out

Semi Final - Royal St Georges

Final - St Andrews


Although as i am out i was tempted with Bethpage Black and Merion hehe


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 24, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			Haha thanks for pointing it out

Semi Final - Royal St Georges

Final - St Andrews


Although as i am out i was tempted with Bethpage Black and Merion hehe
		
Click to expand...

I'd have preferred the latter!

Rooter - weekend game oor during working hours?


----------



## Rooter (Jan 24, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			I'd have preferred the latter!

Rooter - weekend game oor during working hours?
		
Click to expand...

Tomorrow am or Monday suits me best dude. Plus I need to practice on RSG!!! Don't play it much!!


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Tomorrow am or Monday suits me best dude. Plus I need to practice on RSG!!! Don't play it much!!
		
Click to expand...

Let's do Monday then as I'm playing golf tomorrow AM.

Some sneaky practice may be needed!


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 24, 2014)

Semi's to be played by Monday PM

Final to be arrnaged by those in it..

shame there isnt a spectator option , i may virtually pop in for a walk round the course with the finalists!


----------



## Siren (Jan 24, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Siren I'm available all evening when we find out which course or if it's staying as our choice.
		
Click to expand...

Andy you still around ? Ive just got in from work and be ready to go in 10 mins if thats ok


----------



## Siren (Jan 25, 2014)

Andy are you available tonight? Otherwise 9pm tomorrow for me.


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm on now Siren if it's not too late for you.


----------



## Siren (Jan 25, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			I'm on now Siren if it's not too late for you.
		
Click to expand...

Sent you a friend request mate

9pm tonight ok? Otherwise it will have to be tomorrow evening.


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 25, 2014)

9 pm is fine I'll send the friends request now.


----------



## Siren (Jan 25, 2014)

Just invite when ready Andy


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 25, 2014)

Invite sent. Good luck mate.


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 25, 2014)

Well played mate and good luck in the final. Play like that at St As and you'll laughing mate.


----------



## Siren (Jan 25, 2014)

My god Tournament greens are insane!

Thanks for the game buddy, really enjoyed your company fantastic game. I had to be at my best in that one.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 27, 2014)

game is on, went one up after 4, then back to AS. currently back at 1up on the 9th...


----------



## Rooter (Jan 27, 2014)

Now 3 up after 10!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 27, 2014)

now only 2 up with 4 to play!!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 27, 2014)

Agghh!! 1 up with 3 to play! the comeback kid is on me!!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 27, 2014)

well that ended up too close for comfort!! AS after 16, snatched the 17th to go 1 up and somehow held on the 18th for a half and the match!

Well played adam, great game. unlucky at times with some putts..


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 27, 2014)

```

```



Rooter said:



			well that ended up too close for comfort!! AS after 16, snatched the 17th to go 1 up and somehow held on the 18th for a half and the match!

Well played adam, great game. unlucky at times with some putts..
		
Click to expand...


Best match I've played in....when you stuck it in the face of the bunker I thought it was going to a shoot out.

Classy play Rooter....very very very good player.

Rooter wins +1


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 27, 2014)

Sounds like a cracker of a game

Well done to you both :thup:


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 27, 2014)

Anyone fancy a round, 9pm tee off?


----------



## louise_a (Jan 27, 2014)

I' wiill have a go Big D,


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 27, 2014)

louise_a said:



			I' wiill have a go Big D,
		
Click to expand...

Nice 1, i will add you as a friend when i get on the game at 9pm

Any1 else around, would be nice to get a golf monthly 4 ball going

Any preference for course Louise?


----------



## louise_a (Jan 27, 2014)

I'll let you choose,


----------



## louise_a (Jan 27, 2014)

have accepted your friend invite but don't know how to start  game with someone


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 27, 2014)

louise_a said:



			have accepted your friend invite but don't know how to start  game with someone
		
Click to expand...

I will invite you, are you online now


----------



## louise_a (Jan 27, 2014)

I am, yes


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 27, 2014)

louise_a said:



			I am, yes
		
Click to expand...

I have sent another friend request as it didnt have you on my list 

Once you accept i should be able to invite you into a round


----------



## louise_a (Jan 27, 2014)

you are Geoff aren't you, it says you are on my friends list


----------



## Siren (Jan 27, 2014)

Rooter when do you want to play mate?


----------



## Rooter (Jan 28, 2014)

Siren said:



			Rooter when do you want to play mate?
		
Click to expand...

Wednesday in the day time AM? If u need an evening I need to plan...


----------



## Siren (Jan 28, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Wednesday in the day time AM? If u need an evening I need to plan...
		
Click to expand...

Probably going to have to be a PM for me mate. I may be about today but all depends on HID, Otherwise apart from thursday evening its looking like saturday evening earliest.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 28, 2014)

Anyone around for a game this afternoon

shout me


----------



## louise_a (Jan 28, 2014)

me!!!!  am on, nearest I am getting to playing golf at the mnute


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 28, 2014)

invite sent   game on


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 28, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			invite sent   game on
		
Click to expand...

too late for a little one to jump in?


----------



## Siren (Jan 30, 2014)

Any news on your planning mate?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 30, 2014)

anyone fancy a game NOW ?


----------



## Rooter (Jan 31, 2014)

Siren said:



			Any news on your planning mate?
		
Click to expand...

sorry dude, how is tomorrow AM? wont be any real golf being played!!! if not, you tell me when suits you dude..


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm up for a game tonight have curry and beer. think I can concentrate on 3 things!!


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone free in the next 10 mins?


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 31, 2014)

Big D just add me and invite if your still around. SlipperMKIII.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 31, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Big D just add me and invite if your still around. SlipperMKIII.
		
Click to expand...

OK will do now


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 31, 2014)

Game on!


----------



## Siren (Jan 31, 2014)

Rooter said:



			sorry dude, how is tomorrow AM? wont be any real golf being played!!! if not, you tell me when suits you dude..
		
Click to expand...

Im running my nan around.. how is tuesday evening for you? Plenty of time to plan or even sunday after 8:30pm?


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 1, 2014)

hi all

anyone fancy a game?

could we get 3 together to make an alternate shot game?


----------



## louise_a (Feb 1, 2014)

I am available


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 1, 2014)

louise_a said:



			I am available
		
Click to expand...

Nice 1 

Lets say 10.35 tee off

And anyone else who available by then can join in

That sound OK with you?


----------



## louise_a (Feb 1, 2014)

That's fine


----------



## Siren (Feb 1, 2014)

invite ill have a game


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 1, 2014)

nice1

Have we got 1 more taker and we could get the alternate shot game going..


----------



## louise_a (Feb 1, 2014)

BigD, Siren has started a match, what's your ID for an invite?


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 1, 2014)

louise_a said:



			BigD, Siren has started a match, what's your ID for an invite?
		
Click to expand...

Geoffogilvy


----------



## Rooter (Feb 2, 2014)

Slim chance I could get on tonight siren.. Prob not till 9, but am 50/50...


----------



## Siren (Feb 2, 2014)

Let me know if you can play mate im around


----------



## Siren (Feb 2, 2014)

Your champion is Rooter!!!

Great game, managed to take it to the final hole but he stuck it to 3 foot and thats all she wrote.

Rooter the inaugural WGT Golf Monthly Matchplay champion!

Bandit!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 2, 2014)

Great match as always dude, screen shot of the score card to see the ups and downs!! not many holes halved!!


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 3, 2014)

At least I was dispatched by the champ!  Good work fellas, loving the tournaments.


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 3, 2014)

Well done Roots

The bounty is on your head now!!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 3, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			Well done Roots

The bounty is on your head now!!
		
Click to expand...

will take on all comers, ready when you are big man!


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 3, 2014)

ok guys, now that piece of fun is over....where do we go from here?

I've created a few tournaments which seem to get a few people playing....what does anyone fancy?


----------



## hoop67 (Feb 3, 2014)

Well done Rooter  First ever golf title?
Really enjoyed the competition.Maybe next time split into groups and play a round robin?


----------



## Siren (Feb 3, 2014)

How about a league?


----------



## hoop67 (Feb 3, 2014)

Siren said:



			How about a league?
		
Click to expand...

:thup:
fine by me


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 3, 2014)

Siren said:



			How about a league?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good

How will you run it?

Just had a good round with Louise

Any1 up for a game now?


----------



## Rooter (Feb 4, 2014)

I should be on in about an hour or so if anyone fancies taking down the champion!!


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 4, 2014)

Count me in Roots


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 4, 2014)

I'll be on as well


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 4, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			I'll be on as well
		
Click to expand...

Cool

Can we get 1 more and either have a 4way strokeplay game or an alternate shot match>?


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm up for it, what time?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 4, 2014)

im around too
chance to wup a mod  :ears:


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 4, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			I'm up for it, what time?
		
Click to expand...

Rooter what time you wanting to start?

im available from 7.30 onwards


----------



## BFL (Feb 4, 2014)

Im well up for a league. Ive tried playing in the last 2 tournaments but half way through the deadline goes lol


----------



## Siren (Feb 4, 2014)

im online from around 9 ?


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 4, 2014)

Im online now, whoever wants to create the game and invite me in!


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 4, 2014)

No rooter or I'm not his friend on WGT yet and the other two invites aren't answering.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 4, 2014)

im on now, up for a 4 ball!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 4, 2014)

hold that thought,mrs rooter sending me to buy milk! back in ten mins!!


----------



## louise_a (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm online, happy to join in a game.


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 4, 2014)

Count me ou Roots, im in a game already


----------



## louise_a (Feb 4, 2014)

just accepted an invite then it went back to my main screen, odd!


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 4, 2014)

what's your WGT name Louise


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 4, 2014)

Rooter were setting up a game..?


----------



## Rooter (Feb 4, 2014)

now in a 4 ball with hoop, adam and louise. 

adam bring the excuses already! wifes laptop my arse!!


----------



## louise_a (Feb 4, 2014)

Toughest set up ever, I blame Rooter!


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 5, 2014)

Rooter said:



			now in a 4 ball with hoop, adam and louise. 

adam bring the excuses already! wifes laptop my arse!!
		
Click to expand...

Bring it on Mr Champ, am free today for a game to show you whats what!

Also, I had a go at that tournament you WD from....got to the 4th hole and got "stuck" in a bunker, literally couldn't get out....genius!


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 5, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Bring it on Mr Champ, am free today for a game to show you whats what!

Also, I had a go at that tournament you WD from....got to the 4th hole and got "stuck" in a bunker, literally couldn't get out....genius!
		
Click to expand...

That Par3 contest was brutal

i was +14 thru 8 and thought about WD'ing

Then i sen you were +7 and pulled my socks up to complete the last 11 in +3 ! lol


----------



## hoop67 (Feb 5, 2014)

New tournament created lads


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 5, 2014)

hoop67 said:



			New tournament created lads
		
Click to expand...

Will give it a bash


----------



## louise_a (Feb 5, 2014)

Thje greens are ridiculous in these tournaments, I just cant handle them


----------



## hoop67 (Feb 5, 2014)

louise_a said:



			Thje greens are ridiculous in these tournaments, I just cant handle them 

Click to expand...

When i set the tournament i set it as random so had no idea it was going to be tournament speed.Plus when you buy a better putter the meter goes up in different increments which makes it a lot easier.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 5, 2014)

I got a "better" putter but  must have 3 putted from 6 feet 3 or 4 times!


----------



## hoop67 (Feb 5, 2014)

louise_a said:



			I got a "better" putter but  must have 3 putted from 6 feet 3 or 4 times!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe try setting up a putting comp in the country club and practice practice practice.To be honest i think most players find it difficult and if it was too easy it would be boring.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 5, 2014)

Good idea I need it, I just hit every green in the 9 hole comp in regulation and finished up 8 over


----------



## Siren (Feb 5, 2014)

if anyone wants a quick 9 hole game invite!


----------



## louise_a (Feb 5, 2014)

I weill not good on setting up comps though


----------



## louise_a (Feb 5, 2014)

just created a random comp, sent invte


----------

